# Any charities accepting furniture?



## ney001 (15 Sep 2008)

Hi guys

My mam has some furniture which she would like to donate to charity.  furniture is sideboard/table and a few other bits and pieces - they are in excellent condition if a little dated (dark wood finish).  Does anybody know of a charity which accepts furniture?


----------



## TarfHead (15 Sep 2008)

A few years ago, a women's refuge was happy to accept furniture from my wife.


----------



## sandrat (15 Sep 2008)

vincent de paul came and collected our old suite of furniture


----------



## ney001 (15 Sep 2008)

sandrat said:


> vincent de paul came and collected our old suite of furniture



Rang svp and was told that they don't take furniture


----------



## sandrat (15 Sep 2008)

must bea country thing i'm in laois


----------



## ATgirl (15 Sep 2008)

What part of the country are you in?  There's a St. Brigid's Shop in Waterford that I've given furniture to in the last 6 months or so.  You can drop it into their shop or arrange to have it collected.


----------



## ney001 (15 Sep 2008)

ATgirl said:


> What part of the country are you in?  There's a St. Brigid's Shop in Waterford that I've given furniture to in the last 6 months or so.  You can drop it into their shop or arrange to have it collected.



Dublin based.  We would be happy to drop it off Dublin/Meath/Kildare


----------



## ATgirl (15 Sep 2008)

Not sure if there's St. Brigids shops around the country, maybe check their website?  Sorry can't be of more help.


----------



## huskerdu (15 Sep 2008)

Oxfam have a furniture shop in Francis St and accept donations of
anything sellable.


----------



## Vanilla (16 Sep 2008)

My local St.Vincents don't take big items any more. Try jumbletown.ie to give it away ( and happily enough the donee does the collecting too).


----------



## ClubMan (16 Sep 2008)

Any use?

http://www.sunflowerrecycling.ie/
http://www.furniturerecyclingdublin.com/


----------



## Ciaraella (16 Sep 2008)

There's a charity shop in Templeogue in Dublin called Mrs.Greens that sometimes has furniture for sale outside it so they may take it.


----------



## Brianne (16 Sep 2008)

Try the site, jumbletown.ie. It enables people to donate and receive. I was able to donate bunk beds , sitting room suite, kitchen tables and chairs and other stuff on it. The person has to collect it and it is easy enough to organise. I was delighted to see the stuff going to someone that needed it.


----------



## Bernie Walsh (26 Sep 2008)

Sunflower recycling has a company called Busy Bee's and they take furniture 086339684


----------



## ClubMan (26 Sep 2008)

Bernie Walsh said:


> Sunflower recycling has a company called Busy Bee's and they take furniture 086339684


Er - yeah...


ClubMan said:


> Any use?
> 
> http://www.sunflowerrecycling.ie/
> http://www.furniturerecyclingdublin.com/


----------



## rmelly (26 Sep 2008)

I think I read somewhere that Sunflower recycling has a company called Busy Bee's and they take furniture


----------

